# Dark green water cloudy



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi I have a 72 gallon tank that had 2 balas , 4 guarmis and a huge Indonesian tiger fish , long story short I had to remove about 10 Malawi haps out of my Aggresive tank and put them into my bala tank at the same time I removed the indo tiger fish and placed him in my big tank all said and done all fish are happy and gettin along , and 2 days prior to this I removed 1oo percent of my gravel and them added maybe. Haf an inch or more of a new substrate I am really sick of cleaning gravel and it still looks great .... To the point I now have extrem Algae bloom I have been doing repeat 60% water changes every 3 days but not working I have to scrape major algae off tank every time Nd water is very murky green . Also I have. 6 bulb t5 high output which I know is way overkill but I only use it for about 8 hours a day and usually just with blue Nd purple bulbs on , I know that is either one of these 3 problems but am not sure 
1.adding 10 fish suddenly
2. Removing all substrate 
3. Light is too many bulbs or on too long 
I've just currently started a 3 day black out with A blanket over tank for 3 days .... And one know what started this and what will fix it ? I'd like to avoid chemicals if possibly but if its the only way to cure this problem then might have to go for it any help would be Great , and btw I have a 1 month old fx5 on this 72gallon with 10 2-3inch Malawi Haps , 2 6-7inch balas , 4 3-4inch guramis


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

I struggled with extreme blooms like this a couple times. The best way to deal with it is to get a UV filter. The problem will clear up within a week. Also, you'll have the benefit of reduced disease transmission between your currently owned fish and any new fish you decide to add in the future.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Also, I read somewhere that going through this gives your tank some sort of immunity to future blooms... Has anyone else heard that?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Try using a product to eliminate water cloudiness. I believe it is called Clear Bright. This will clump this stuff together and be able to filter out. Water changes might make the tank look better for the moment but will not get rid of this problem. You might also try using some purigen. Good luck this is not fun to deal with. A UV light will also do the job.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Travo said:


> Hi I have a 72 gallon tank that had 2 balas , 4 guarmis and a huge Indonesian tiger fish , long story short I had to remove about 10 Malawi haps out of my Aggresive tank and put them into my bala tank at the same time I removed the indo tiger fish and placed him in my big tank all said and done all fish are happy and gettin along , and 2 days prior to this I removed 1oo percent of my gravel and them added maybe. Haf an inch or more of a new substrate I am really sick of cleaning gravel and it still looks great .... To the point I now have extrem Algae bloom I have been doing repeat 60% water changes every 3 days but not working I have to scrape major algae off tank every time Nd water is very murky green . Also I have. 6 bulb t5 high output which I know is way overkill but I only use it for about 8 hours a day and usually just with blue Nd purple bulbs on , I know that is either one of these 3 problems but am not sure
> 1.adding 10 fish suddenly
> 2. Removing all substrate
> 3. Light is too many bulbs or on too long
> I've just currently started a 3 day black out with A blanket over tank for 3 days .... And one know what started this and what will fix it ? I'd like to avoid chemicals if possibly but if its the only way to cure this problem then might have to go for it any help would be Great , and btw I have a 1 month old fx5 on this 72gallon with 10 2-3inch Malawi Haps , 2 6-7inch balas , 4 3-4inch guramis


Simple fix for s simple problem. Don't fret, just some extra water changes, lower amount of feedings.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/how-get-rid-green-water-algae-28077/


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll prob add a uv if this blackout dosnt work 2nite is 24hrs with blanket over tank , I use uv sterilizer on my 150gall and the water is crystal clear


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Just a pain in ass to sep up


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

i would use a uv light. i would guess the problem would be the lighting. and as you said the UV will make the water crystal clear. on my 55g planted i leave the lights on 14hrs a day and with my UV and 3 bnp plecos i have no algae. i got my first UV because of the green water and it worked great, also i would avoid using chemicals whenever possible. Good luck.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I was convinced to fire up my UV for my 65 planted not so much of green water but parasites with discus. The 25W UV was actually shelved for 5 year plus with a new bulb.
It would be nice to determine the initial source of the problem. Black out for a week should fix the problem but if the source is not fixed, it will come back and you will have to rely on the UV again.


----------



## Flear (Dec 8, 2012)

i'm not going to believe a tank having gone through an algae bloom (greenwater) is immune to future blooms.

if you have the same things in place that got rid of the algae bloom, then you won't get another.
if things have changed (including changes your not aware of) then you could be just as susceptible again if the phytoplankton population is allowed to reign unchecked to once again give you "greenwater"


----------



## ctclee (May 3, 2010)

Well travo did you get rid of the green water ? Because if not I cured it years ago by adding some willow branches and it cleared it up easy. Regular light regular behavior.

Read this

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/7212-fighting-green-water-simple-cheap-method.html

other people did it too with decent results. Good luck


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

After the 3 day blanket black out and reducing the light to 6hours a day on timer and reducing feeding to once every 2 days my tank is crystal clear and nicer than ever .


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Most green water problem can be easily fix with a small UV.


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

I have not experienced this problem myself but have been told that excess protien in the water can react with light and cause algae problems, even cause the water to turn to "pea soup" I would keep up with the water changes and dial back the light a bit, see if that works before adding chemicals.


----------

